# RMC Grad studies



## Younghusband (12 May 2005)

I read the looooong RMC thread tonight (http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html) but I found there were only a couple of posts about graduate programs. There were also a lot of high school students there... What about the older people? I am wondering if there aren't any current grad students or PhD candidates out there that can relate their experience. 

For me I went to UBC for my BA, worked for a number of years overseas then returned this spring and I just got the call a couple of days ago to the grad program (WS::IR). I have never been back East and so am a little wary of what to expect.

Any takers?

*EDIT:* PS, I am not sure if this belongs in Recruiting, I just stuck it here coz the other RMC thread was here.


----------



## DVessey (14 May 2005)

What does WS::IR stand for?

Anyhow, I'm only first year but I have heard about and met a few grad students wandering around. As far as I know it's like any other civi university with respect to grad studies. You take some classes, do research, correct undergrad work, etc.
There seems to be a mix of civi and military types doing grad studies here as well.


----------



## Younghusband (14 May 2005)

WS::IR = War Studies, International Relations

I myself am a civilian. Are there any non-military undergrads?

You wouldn't be able to give me an estimate on the miltary:civilian ratio in grad studies would you?


----------



## Gunner (15 May 2005)

I graduated from RMC in 2003 with a MA in WS. However, I completed it through their off campus program through which they hire professors from local universities.


----------



## DVessey (15 May 2005)

Younghusband said:
			
		

> WS::IR = War Studies, International Relations
> 
> I myself am a civilian. Are there any non-military undergrads?
> 
> You wouldn't be able to give me an estimate on the miltary:civilian ratio in grad studies would you?



There may be a couple of non-military undergrads. The only one I saw in first year was one of the PSP staff, and I think her husband was military.

As for the mil:civ ratio, I haven't got a clue. I'm guessing it's a bit heavier on the military side.


----------



## Younghusband (15 May 2005)

I would think it would be heavy on the mil side, but I am wondering how many are DND-realted civvies and how many are just civvies off the street.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (14 Mar 2007)

There are a fair number of Civilian Students in the RMC War Studies Classes in Ottawa. All highly experienced and lend very good insights to what can degenerate into "what I saw at Kingston" or "in Kandahar".


----------



## niner domestic (14 Mar 2007)

When I did my PG at RMC, in the WS program 6 seats reserved for civilians.  In the year after mine there was a couple of  older civvies that had very unique backgrounds, one was a landscape architect and the other was an actor.  Our ages ranged from late 20s to early 60s and one very cool ret'd Gen. We had COs from the cadet corps, MARS, Seaking pilots, RCR types, CICs, NCMs, newly commissioned Os from the ranks and some very interesting history and poli-sci civvy types who are now at Doctrine. We also had the CO of CFB Kingston.  We had a blast during our seminars and lectures.  

Dr. Weir who was then the Chair of PG studies, encouraged civvies and promised to tailor any program to suit the needs of the student. One PG student did her grad work in biology.  

I loved the way the program is set up and how one can continue on to do a PhD over a 3 year period.  PM me if you have any specific questions, I'll point you in the direction you need to go.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Mar 2007)

A lot of civvies in all programs.  I did some Engineering Masters studies during a pause in my opertional life and there were two mil guys, and seven civvies -- we mil guys were older, the civvies were for the most part, straight out of their BASc(Eng) at Queen's (early 20's.)  RMC is really trying to expand and diversify its PG programs.

WS is a great program, you'd especially like Prof. Sean Maloney's lectures.  He's a big fan of "applied academics"...his "Enduring the Freedom" is a good read!

G2G


----------



## DONT_PANIC (6 Dec 2007)

Figured I'd just post here rather than start a new thread.

I'm planning on taking a few years off from school before/if I jump back into academia.  However, I'm still interested in doing a little continuing education in the mean time.  The distance learning part time War Studies program was looking particularily good (at least on paper).  What kinds of experiences have people had with this kind of program in terms of work load, participation from other students, and interaction with the professor?


----------



## Lumber (7 Dec 2007)

The WS got invited to fire off some C7s at the range at CFB kingston in september. I worked as saftey drive and we had about 25-30 WS students from the CDA shooting with us that day. I can tell you for sure that they were mostly civilians. Can't give you an exact count, so I can't give you a ratio, but it was definitely a majority. So I'm assuming that a lot of the students taking their masters at the CDA are civis, unless those that arn't civis simply decided not to join the rest at the range, having already fired the C7 numerous times and such...


----------

